# FCATS Flathead Catfish Anglers Tournament Series



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I am going to be holding tournaments next year geared toward flathead anglers. I will be holding them on the tusc river, muskingum river and MWCD lakes. Here are some dates. tell me what you think. 

4/28 Seneca 3pm-11pm 
5/19 Tappan 3pm-11pm 
6/2 Salt Fork 3pm-11pm 
6/23 Tuscarawas River Tusky Boat Ramp 6pm-2am 
7/28 Muskingum River Coshocton boat ramp 6pm-2am 
8/25 Clendening 799 boat ramp 6pm-2am 
9/8 Tuscarawas River Tusky Boat Ramp 6pm-2am 
9/22 Tappan 6pm-2am 
10/6 Muskingum River Dresden "Ironman Classic Tournament" 7am-3pm AND 5pm-11pm There will be a weighin at noon and a weighin at 11pm.

As far as limit of fish, these are going to be 2 person team tournaments. Each TEAM may weigh in 2 flatheads, and 2 channel cats. The tournament fee will be $35 per team. $20 for flathead, $10 for channel, and $5 (Split 3/2) that will go for prizes and to make a bigger pot at the year end "Classic" tournament.
_________________


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I will definitely come down and fish a few tourneys with ya, Chuck! And no, you can't have 'my' spot on the Muskingum ...Actually, the Tappan and Salt Fork ones especially.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

hahah...Funny thing about that spot is my dad knows the guys that has that house with the boat ramp right on the other side of that feeder creek...Im hoping to have good turnouts...I didnt make them too expensive, and I didnt make them all nite...I know I get burned out and aint worth crap after an all nite tournament! also Im hoping that it will keep the riff raff out by not having them all nite...Im working on sponsors now as well...Hope to have some nice prizes at each tournament.:B


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I agree with the hours you have for the tourney, thats the first thing that caught my eye. I fished one tourney this year and it was an all-nighter, took me a couple days to recover.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you 2 know that the dude that has the boat ramp owns the land on the other side of the creek too


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hmm...No Joey I did not know that...thing that sucks about that whole deal is that guy is a trotliner. And he keeps EVERYTHING he catches! I dont have a problem with people running lines, as long as they arent in a tournament I'm fishing, and they throw back their flatheads...I personally know several guys that will run lines now and then to get an idea as to where the fish are biting, but they throw back all the flatheads they catch...There are NOT many liners like that though! 

The times are set in stone...I will not change them...The only thing that MAY change is where we will be launching from...ALSO, this is a boater and bankfishermans tournament. You dont need to be in a boat to fish, but if you wish to fish from a boat you may...I know alot of people who prefer to NOT fish from boats for flatheads...

Any other suggestions fellas?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Did you 2 know that the dude that has the boat ramp owns the land on the other side of the creek too


Yeah, I am aware of that. He came over and bs'd with us for a while a few years ago (last time I was down there). real nice people. They own several feet of the creek on the other side, I believe there used to be a stake up there that marked the property, they told us they don't mind us fishin there as long as we don't leave a mess, which we didn't. We always fished near that little 'point' that is there. But, like I said, the last time I was there was when I met Chuck and Allan, haven;t been back since, not with alll the good fishing I have up here anyways. But I have made a committment to get down there and fish next year, for sure.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Chuck, I hate to say that I don't like the idea much. Hate to say it, but there are too many tournaments out there already. Plus packing that many fisherman on to one lake or area is just going to ruins some good spots and have too many spots "revealed"

Rob


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> Chuck, I hate to say that I don't like the idea much. Hate to say it, but there are too many tournaments out there already. Plus packing that many fisherman on to one lake or area is just going to ruins some good spots and have too many spots "revealed"
> 
> Rob


Kinda agree on this. There are already a bunch of tourneys on the Muskingum in the areas your thinkin about


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Your holding flathead tournaments in reservoirs lasting only until 11pm? Especially in Ohio reservoirs, your cutting out the majority of their active feeding time in warmer water conditions. Fishing only from 3pm-11pm will cut your fish returns quite a bit, at least in lakes. I'd be interested if they lasted an entire night, or at least until 1 or 2 am. River fishing is an entirely different animal.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL good luck its all a huge soap opera with everyone complaining you will never make everyone happy so dont ask for opinions and just do it how you want if they want to fish it they will be there good idea though just geared for flathead


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

bigcatjoe, you obviously didnt look at the schedule very closely...the only tournaments that are til 11 are early and late in the season when you can catch flatheads all day long...The other tournaments are from 6pm-2am...In april may and june you can catch a TON of flatheads before 11pm in ohio waters I have pictures to prove it!!!


----------

